# Bella Dulce Silks in Northern Virginia?



## Scharpfac (Sep 17, 2017)

Has anyone had any recent experience with Bella Dulce Silks in Northern Virginia? Several years ago I contacted the Kings about getting a puppy from Starborn Havanese. I am currently on their waiting list - we talked about bumping me up after my husband and I retire next year. In conversations with Pam, she mentioned that Bella Dulce is also very good and that they have shared sires with each other.

One of the reasons I am interested in getting a Havanese ... in addition to how dang adorable they are! ... is that my husband has allergies and we think he would do okay with a Havanese. I would like to go visit a breeder for a few hours at some point and make sure he does not react adversely. We live in Maryland and Bella Dulce would certainly be more convenient.

Bella Dulce's website is still active but it has not been updated in years so I am just wondering if anyone here has recent experience with them. If not, my husband and I could make a vacation of a trip to North Carolina sometime if the Kings would be willing to let us just visit the dogs for a bit and see how my husband does.

It looks like I am going to be able to telework for the remainder of my career so I am thinking of accelerating the date of getting our puppy so would like to do this dry run sometime this summer possible. If Bella Dulce works out, I'd take my name off the list at Starborn Havanese.

Thanks a lot!

Ann


----------



## Scharpfac (Sep 17, 2017)

Dang voice to text - I'm going to TELEWORK till I retire, not "tell a work!"


----------

